# Problem mit JAXB Unmarshaller



## floetentheo (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Unmarshaller von JAXB. 
Ich habe mit dem Konsolenprogramm xjc.bat meine Java-Files erzeugt und möchte nun zum Testen ein XML-File einlesen.

Wenn ich jedoch meinen RootKnoten per unmarshaller erzeugen lassen will knallt mir das Teil mit dem Error unten raus. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen??

gruß
Christian


```
public static void main (String[ ] args)
    {
        //System.out.println(System.getProperty ("java.endorsed.dirs"));
        //System.setProperty ("java.endorsed.dirs", "");
        File file = new File("tsnew.xml");
        

        JAXBContext jc = null;
        Unmarshaller unmarshaller = null;
     
        try
        {
            jc = JAXBContext.newInstance("de.iset.jaxb.timeseries");
            unmarshaller = jc.createUnmarshaller();
            RootType root = (RootType) unmarshaller.unmarshal (file);
        }
        catch (JAXBException e)
        {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
 
    }



Fehlermeldung

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NumberFormatException: Zero length BigInteger
	at java.math.BigInteger.<init>(BigInteger.java:275)
	at java.math.BigInteger.<init>(BigInteger.java:447)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.DatatypeConverterImpl._parseInteger(DatatypeConverterImpl.java:72)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.model.impl.RuntimeBuiltinLeafInfoImpl$21.parse(RuntimeBuiltinLeafInfoImpl.java:674)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.model.impl.RuntimeBuiltinLeafInfoImpl$21.parse(RuntimeBuiltinLeafInfoImpl.java:677)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.reflect.TransducedAccessor$CompositeTransducedAccessorImpl.parse(TransducedAccessor.java:205)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.StructureLoader.startElement(StructureLoader.java:166)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallingContext._startElement(UnmarshallingContext.java:402)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallingContext.startElement(UnmarshallingContext.java:380)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.SAXConnector.startElement(SAXConnector.java:101)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(AbstractSAXParser.java:501)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:400)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDriver.next(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:2740)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.next(XMLDocumentScannerImpl.java:645)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.next(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:140)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:508)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(XML11Configuration.java:807)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(XML11Configuration.java:737)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(XMLParser.java:107)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(AbstractSAXParser.java:1205)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(SAXParserImpl.java:522)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal0(UnmarshallerImpl.java:195)
	at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(UnmarshallerImpl.java:168)
	at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:137)
	at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:142)
	at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:151)
	at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:169)
	at de.iset.jaxb.timeseries.TimeSeries.main(TimeSeries.java:29)
```


```

```


----------



## Ullenboom (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo! Ist der Fehler nicht OK? Es scheint doch ein BigInteger-Wert zu fehlen. Passt denn die XML-Datei zum Schema?

 Christian


----------



## floetentheo (4. Jun 2007)

Ja das Schema passt, habe jetzt aber festgestellt das die JAXB Version die bei JAVA 6 dabei ist, den Fehler nicht erzeugt.
Also hat sich das Problem erstmal erledigt.


----------

